# GREAT way to scare mummy



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

Step one: wait till she is fast asleep
Step two: Start using the strawberry she gave you as a bedtime snack as a perch.
Step three: Squish your nails deep into the berry releasing all the juices.
Step four: Rub all the pretty white feathers on your belly in the aforementioned juice to stain them a nice bright blood red.
Step five: Start screaming like you're being skinned and flap around your cage like an idiot.
Step six: When she turns the lights on the calm you down tuck one leg up in your feathers so she can't see it at all and sit trembling in the bottom corner of your cage.
Step seven: Sit back and enjoy the panic you're about to witness...


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh poor you. If that had happened to me I would have had a heart attack and died. I read that with the bigger parrots, sometimes they like to play "Rescue Me" and they would deliberately pretend to have a foot caught in something and scream like crazy so you'd panic and rush over to rescue them, then the'd be like "ha ha, fooled you, I'm not really caught!" They do it for the attention and drama. I'm glad tiels don't do it. If Sunny ever tricks me like that I swear I will cook him.  Well I suppose you'll both be staying away from strawberries (or anything red) for awhile!


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

I definitely almost had a heart attack and was trying to pack him into the carrying case to rush to the vets when boyfriend noticed the mangled strawberry and told me to take a closer look. I'm glad, I can just imagine the look the vets would've given me for THAT one.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

wish i never read this while eating lol im killing myself laughing :rofl:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

WOW! So smart! I would avoid red everything for a while lol.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

haha that's funny! 

I used to work with a cockatoo that would fly to the top of the bird room and hang from the wire and act like he was caught, when you went to get him down he'd say. "I'm scared" and not let you get him down. If you tried to pry him off he'd go up further and he'd laugh at you. lol


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

Possibly the most unpleasant awakening ever.


----------



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

What a scary way to start the day!! I never knew birds could be so tricky, especially the bigger ones tricking their owners on purpose!?! wow!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahahah what a cheeky bird! Mine just like to screech when I have a nap on the couch


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

OMG ... what a frightening experience !


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

geenz said:


> Hahahah what a cheeky bird! Mine just like to screech when I have a nap on the couch


Mine too and its not just one  its all of them, cookie starts then the others will follow


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

I saw the link you posted on facebook. That was definitely a heart stopper for me until I read the caption at the bottom of the pic omg lol


----------



## JoeK (Apr 12, 2011)

LOL! Who would of thought a little bird could cause such a BIG scare. Almost wants to make me add strawberries to the "foods I can't give to my birds" list.


----------



## MicoleS (Feb 11, 2011)

I would have freaked out too but reading how you wrote it made me laugh out loud as I read it. Glad you're all ok!


----------



## danadear (Dec 30, 2010)

That is so funny! I had a similar experience earlier this week..Strawberries that I had forgotten I fed my IRN in the cage..I normally feed him things like that on the play gym. There was red berry juice all over his perches and I nearly fainted. Took me a few minutes to figure it out.


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

Ha! That's why I added the caption, didn't want anyone thinking I was ignoring blood spewing out of my bird


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, what a scary experience, I don't know how I would have reacted. Thank goodness everything turned up alright and it sounds like you have one clever little stinker on your hands


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

KateBascombe said:


> Ha! That's why I added the caption, didn't want anyone thinking I was ignoring blood spewing out of my bird


lol thats EXACTLY what crossed my mind either that or you were needing a very quick HELP PLEASE question answered.


----------



## JoeK (Apr 12, 2011)

Post a link for the pic please. 
I'm in the mood for gory pictures.


----------



## ctaylor60 (Mar 28, 2011)

I know you had to have been horrified but dang that's funny! 

Also, amazing about the cockatoo!


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/f...0258227125464.501817.574935463&type=1&theater


----------

